# 8" Mylink Dead



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Apparently my HMI unit decided to kick off to the great junkyard in the sky on a cold start the other morning. I didn't try much besides restarting a number of times, and disconnecting my negative battery terminal after about about 12 hours of thinking it might resolve itself. Took it to the dealer, won't respond to programming. Have to wait for GM to authorize parts, and hopefully be able to get them in a timely manner. Until then its the comforting sight of this randomly, and a black screen. I have FM audio through the steering wheel, when it feels like working...

Apparently this is pretty common the 8" units, I see it all over the other forums that share this setup. Wonder if they are all on borrowed time.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Yikes. _Fingers crossed_ I'm really hoping to avoid a mess like this. The MyLink has always been a bit finicky with random glitches. What year is that one?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Apparently this is pretty common the 8" units, I see it all over the other forums that share this setup. Wonder if they are all on borrowed time.


Don't tell me this. It's such a better system than the 7".


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Wow, so it makes more sense why GM is so reluctant to fix the issues with the 7" unit.. they have issues with ALL units, and the cost is likely astronomical to properly deal with all of the issues. They heavily marketed these cars based on the high tech features, yet it's becoming clear that they have frequent issues. When they say the "7" doesn't work well with Android", as if that is supposed to be acceptable to the customer in any way... there is a problem for sure.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I should add, I have 3 Gen TWO cars, one with the 8" and two with the 7", looks like I can expect plenty of issues going forward. Arrghh.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Fireworks234 said:


> Yikes. _Fingers crossed_ I'm really hoping to avoid a mess like this. The MyLink has always been a bit finicky with random glitches. What year is that one?


2017.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Tried pulling fuses for Radio, Amp, and Infotainment as a last ditch. Nothing.

I'm really pissed because apprently this part takes awhile to get. Nothing like listening to the one FM station in my favorites that I don't like, or road noise.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Dealer wants car back for more diangostics per GM Engineering. It goes back Thursday.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

GM engineering agrees the HMI died, refused to communicate at all. Part is being ordered from supplier and shouldn't be affected by the GM strike. Dealer said "about 40% of complaints are about bluetooth or the radio." He said they are ordering lots of HMIs, and screen assemblies.

I'll be leaving up the play by play so anyone else who finds themselves in this situation knows what the steps would probably be like.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

HMI was replaced, I have Mylink again.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Well shoot mine just died this morning too ?. Worked fine yesterday. Started the car this morning and the screen was just black. After about 5 minutes this popped up. Looks like I'm calling the nearest dealer later today ?. I'm just inside the 3yr warranty too thankfully.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm starting to suspect this is temperature related in some way, killing NAND or something? Dunno.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

PolarisX said:


> I'm starting to suspect this is temperature related in some way, killing NAND or something? Dunno.


Not sure. It was chilly that morning but it's been colder in the AM recently so who knows. Also other than the drive into work that morning it's been working perfectly since.


----------

